
If your primary bank allowed you to “link” your other banks, would you do it? - niothiel
Similar to how mint.com and other financial aggregators allow you to see all of your financials in one place, would it be valuable if your primary bank allowed this as well?
======
wsh
I think all of my banks offer this feature today, but I’ve never used it.

I already have a general idea of my situation, and the few times I’ve needed
accurate total figures, it’s always taken longer to identify and adjust for
unposted items than to gather the current ledger balances. A meaningful
financial statement requires still more work, to confirm the status and value
of other assets and liabilities.

------
cauterized
Nope, don't trust their security practices.

